# Dug Toys



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is my accumulation of toys that I have dug in my dumps. Here is a toy car that I think may be 1930s.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 23, 2011)

A toy truck, in very rough shape. I think it may be 1940s.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 23, 2011)

WWI Toy soldier. British soldier I think? I think he may be 1930s.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 23, 2011)

Toy submarine. I think this one may be 1950s. It is filled with gears so it may have been motorized.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 23, 2011)

Private eye toy gun half. I think it may be 1950s. I hope that someday I will find the other half. That's it, enjoy!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 28, 2011)

Toys are always fun to find.


----------



## THE BADGER (Dec 28, 2011)

NICE TOYS RYAN,I LOVE DIGGIN THEM.IF I CAN PUT A BUNCH TOGETHER I'LL POST A BUNCH I HAVE FOUND. I ALWAYS WISHED THE CARS AND TRUCKS WOULD STAY TOGETHER MORE OFTEN. BADGER


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 31, 2011)

I've dug quite a few toys over the years ,here's a few I could find.


----------

